# مجلة الحائط لشباب ثانوي



## shamaoun (1 أبريل 2011)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*حلووه قوي شمعون

تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا شمعون 

الرب يبار مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2011)

_*روعه جداجدا
شكرااا
الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## marcelino (6 أبريل 2011)

*حلوة جدا
*​


----------



## vetaa (6 أبريل 2011)

*جمييييييل انك نزلتها
شكرا ليك يا شمعون
والى الامام 
*


----------

